# MRC Wireless Problems



## milwil (Apr 22, 2020)

I have the Prodigy Advanced 2 system with two wireless throttles. Everything has been in boxes for about 5-6 years.The displays on the wired throttles are unreadable. One wireless throttle works well when plugged into the command station. When unplugged, it is unresponsive. The 2nd wireless throttle is dead. The receiver unit has a blinking red light. The green light does not come on. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Well, if things don't work, it's either time to repair... or replace.

Have you checked all the internal batteries?

If you start thinking "replace", I'd take a look at the Digikeijs DR5000 system.
Works with all kinds of wired devices, and wifi handhelds, too.

Will work with any smartphone or tablet that runs Android or iOS, if you use the free Roco z21 app to control it.

To see what this will look like before you buy, go to the App Store or Google Play and search for "z21". The app you want is the one with a red loco on a blue background. You can see how it all works without actually being hooked up to anything...


----------



## milwil (Apr 22, 2020)

Thanks for feedback. I have checked batteries and they are all up to snuff. I suspect the problem is the receiver unit as the green LED does not light up - just the red one.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Unfortunately, Mr. Albert's solution to any DCC-related issue is either "you should have bought my favorite system" or "go buy one". He probably doesn't get a kickback every time they sell a Digikeis /Roco system, but it sure sounds like it.

Before he went on his sales pitch, though, he was on the right track. 

First of all, we need to understand your situation. What does "been in boxes for 5-6 years" mean? Did you have this system working at one point, but had it in storage for a while? Or is it new in the box, but older?

Either way, you need to be more specific about "batteries up to snuff". Because this REALLY does sound like a battery issue to me. If rechargeable batteries are allowed to go dead, dead, dead, and remain in that condition, they often won't take a charge anymore. More importantly, though, the ones that come from the factory are, to be polite, junk. Mine lasted only about a year before they wouldn't hold a charge any more. So if you haven't *replaced* the batteries, that's step one. You can use regular old alkaline (non-rechargeable) batteries to test things out so you don't have to drop a lot of money on rechargeable ones. Make sure you don't plug the cab into the hard wire with alkaline batteries installed.

Step two is a little trickier. If you haven't already done so, you need to assign each throttle a separate ID, otherwise, they will conflict with one another, and that could cause the behavior you are seeing. They also might have LOST whatever ID you programmed them to before going into storage. One of the units MUST be Cab #1 for the system to work properly.

If all else fails, call their Tech Support number: 732-225-6360


----------



## milwil (Apr 22, 2020)

I am brand new to this forum so I didn't see your name in your post.

First off, I replaced most of the batteries with alkaline ones. The somewhat working wireless throttle had rechargeable batteries in it and the indication was that I had 5.9 volts. I had the throttles working previously before moving to sunny Florida.

I will check to see if the one working throttle is #1. Thanks for that heads-up.

I now have 2 locos that have decoders in them. Both run fine on my layout but only when the wireless throttle is plugged into the command station. I think my receiver that communicates with the wireless throttle is bad, It has 2 lights - one red, which blinks and one green which doesn't light at all.

I'll try to set the working throttle to cab #1 in case it is not as of now.

Thanks much for your time....
Bill Miller

I


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I was referring to the screen name of the person who originally replied. It's J.Albert1949. So I called him Mr. Albert. I don't actually know this name, but I do know that every time someone asks a DCC related question, he shows up pushing his system of choice. In fairness, it's NOT a bad system, if you like the idea of using phones and tablets as cabs, which I don't. But that doesn't help your current situation.

So, a couple more things to check. The pilot light should be on. The link light should flash whenever it is communicating with a cab. It doesn't stay lit all the time. Try pressing the 2 button when the cab is NOT hooked to the cable. Does the link light flash?

Did you pull the batteries out before storing the Prodigy? And, more importantly, where did you store it? If it was in a non-climate controlled area, then it may be cooked. I'm afraid your non-responsive cab is dead, no matter what else you discover.

I think, though, that calling MRC (732-225-6360) is your best bet at this point. I've never had an issue with mine that I couldn't solve with new batteries or by fixing the cab address.


----------



## milwil (Apr 22, 2020)

Well, I think pushing you own business over a forum like this is very tacky.

After putting in new batteries, assuring that the only connected throttle was set to Cab 1, I concluded that calling MRC would be best. The guy (failed to get his name but he's working from home) listened to my tale of woes and after making sure that batteries are good and things plugged in and that the command box was lit up. So, off to Matawan all of my stuff goes tomorrow. He thought the cost would be around $130 which is far cheaper than buying new, MRC, Digitrax or whatever.
Again, I really appreciate your help.
Stay safe!
Bill


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

milwil wrote (referring to me, I think):
_"Well, I think pushing you own business over a forum like this is very tacky."_

I own no business, and make nothing for anything I post (anywhere else, as well as in this forum). My advice is offered free-of-charge, and I expect no compensation in return.

_CTValley_ seems to have some personal objection to the recommendations I make.
That's his prerogative.
I will continue to make them, whenever I see fit.

(heard over the patrol car radio):
_"... that is all..."_


----------

